# Critical Skills visa, remain employed in UK



## JW1979 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello,
My girlfriend and I are looking into the process of getting a CSV. We should both be eligible under the 'Life and Earth Sciences' category. My girlfriend will be seeking employment upon arrival (preferably sooner of course). I will remain employed as a consultant, working for a UK-based business, so will continue receiving a UK salary (taxed in SA).
We can provide proof of financial means which, if I understand correctly, needs to be presented every 12 months for the remainder of the validity of the visa.
My questions are:
- Would I be eligible for a CSV under these circumstances?
- Would I be able to get hold of a 5-year visa or is this unrealistic?
- Are there any other options, such as applying for a business visa?

Many thanks for any guidance you can provide!


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

JW1979 said:


> Hello,
> My girlfriend and I are looking into the process of getting a CSV. We should both be eligible under the 'Life and Earth Sciences' category. My girlfriend will be seeking employment upon arrival (preferably sooner of course). I will remain employed as a consultant, working for a UK-based business, so will continue receiving a UK salary (taxed in SA).
> We can provide proof of financial means which, if I understand correctly, needs to be presented every 12 months for the remainder of the validity of the visa.
> My questions are:
> ...


Without a company offer - it will only be for one year only to be renewed if you have found work. its given for 5 years if you have an offer letter/contract


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@JW1979 - chris_mave is correct about the 12 months versus 5 years validity. Your options include a long-stay visitor's visa showing proof of funds and also an accompanying relative visa if you can prove a permanent relationship with your girlfriend (say life partner from now on).


----------

